
Installing Firefox on a Fresh Windows Install Without Using IE - laktak
https://goughlui.com/2018/08/29/note-installing-firefox-on-a-fresh-windows-install-without-using-ie/
======
mhd
I'm doing quite alright with Chocolatey[1], a NuGet based package manager for
Windows. Helps skip all those annoying '90s installer wizards, too.

[1]: [https://chocolatey.org](https://chocolatey.org)

------
Zekio
There is also the option of using "scoop"(1) a Window command line tool to
install Firefox via its Extras Bucket

1) [https://scoop.sh](https://scoop.sh)

